# First IC build Palmer YT1



## aonemarine (Mar 6, 2013)

Well Im looking to build my first IC engine, the palmer YT1.    
  It is a vertical single cylinder 4 stroke marine engine with exposed rockers. A very nice looking piece!!  Does any one know of any plans for this engine or something similar that I could modify to look like it?  I could probably model something up (in a year or two) but would really like to skip the modeling part and start building. If I can find something close, that would be a plus also.


----------



## deverett (Mar 8, 2013)

Hamilton Upshur designed a model of a T- Head which was based on the Palmer ZR1.  No exposed rockers, unfortunately.

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## aonemarine (Mar 8, 2013)

Jixxerbill and I have something planned out....More to come...


----------



## TheOtherChris (Mar 8, 2013)

I hope you will keep notes and maybe produce a machinist drawing for the rest of us.


----------



## aonemarine (Mar 8, 2013)

Ill work on it once I get some more experence with model engine design.  Right now Im cutting my teeth on a first build. Jixxerbill should be on shortly and start the thread.  Ill save the yt1 for a later date...


----------

